# Pronuncia dei toponimi



## aljeks

*C*iao a tutti!
*V*olevo sapere secondo voi qual è la pronuncia esatta del nome della cittaì' di MONZA.
la "Z" è "dz" o "ts" ?
* I*n ufficio si è aperta una diatriba....


* G*razie a tutti !


----------



## Sicanius

Io CREDO (nessuna certezza), che la pronuncia corretta sia "ts", ma è un errore comune (se di errore si tratta in questo caso) quello di far diventare sonori, per assimilazione, i suoni che seguono una nasale...


----------



## awanzi

Io uso invece la "Z" (quindi con un suono dolce).


----------



## Sicanius

Trovato!! guardate qui
Allora chi ha vinto la scommessa in ufficio?


----------



## Necsus

Anche secondo il DOP è 'Montsa'.


----------



## marcod

Ciao tutti,
Anche se ho abitato in Viale Monza (Milano) per qualche mese in 1974, non sapevo la pronuncia giusta: _mo:ntsa_
grazie


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Devo dire che ne sono alquanto stupito... e questa è anche una confessione; io l'ho sempre pronunciato con la "Z sonora" o "dolce".   

Secondo voi però, come lo pronuncia la maggior parte della gente che avete modo di sentire? (A prescindere dal fatto che abbiamo appurato qual è la pronuncia corretta)


----------



## mauro63

Ma scusate , non credete che la pronuncia ,lasciando di lato ciò che dice il dizionario, dipenda dalla provenienza di chi parla? . È la stessa dualità fra,per esempio Zucchero o Zio con la DS o TS . Al nord si usa la forma sonora e al centro-sud la sorda. Che ne pensate ?


----------



## MünchnerFax

In effetti bisognerebbe chiedere ai monzesi come lo leggono loro; se fosse diverso, bisognerebbe allora correggere i vocabolari... dato che la città è la loro, potranno decidere loro che pronuncia adottare o no? 

È un po' come il caso di Genova: da un certo parallelo in giù si dice G*è*nova, però i genovesi pronunciano G*é*nova! Qual è la versione corretta?
Secondo me (conflitto di interessi ) dovrebbe essere stabilito che è corretta la pronuncia locale di qualunque toponimo.


----------



## awanzi

mauro63 said:


> Ma scusate , non credete che la pronuncia ,lasciando di lato ciò che dice il dizionario, dipenda dalla provenienza di chi parla? . È la stessa dualità fra,per esempio Zucchero o Zio con la DS o TS . Al nord si usa la forma sonora e al centro-sud la sorda. Che ne pensate ?




Io sono del centro ed effettivamente "Zio" mi viene con la Ts SOLO quando parlo con i miei corregionali/concittadini. Altrimenti uso la Z dolce. Però  con "zucchero" non ce la faccio... mi esce sempre "Ds". Mha!


----------



## ferran

Qual e' la differenza tra Z e TS?


----------



## awanzi

Z è pronunciata come la "S" in _scu*s*a, ro*s*a, la*s*agna.
_Ts invece come la "Z" in _gra*z*ie, na*z*ione.
_Dz (aggiungo io) si dice invece come la "Z" di _*z*aino, ori*zz*onte.


_


----------



## aljeks

grazie a tutti per la risposta...
finalmente è stato svelato l'arcano...
in ufficio ho trionfato...

scusate, sottopongo un'altra discussione...
premetto che abito in provincia di Como e la prima "o" la pronuncio chiusa, pero' moltissima gente della zona pronuncia la "o" aperta...

che mi dite a proposito...?

grazie e buona settimana!!!!

ale


----------



## roberta79

Ciao!
Io sono di Varese e dalle mie parti di dice Monza con "ts" e Como con la "o" chiusa..Como con la "o" aperta l'ho sentito usare dalla maggior parte degli italiani che non sono della zona, ma a me suona malissimo!

..e per continuare con il precedente discorso direi che la pronuncia corretta dei nomi di città dovrebbe essere quella usata dagli abitanti stessi..quindi io stessa dovrei cambiare la pronuncia di varie città


----------



## awanzi

Divertente questa cosa... 
Io sono di Roma e qui la "o" la pronuncio chiusa (come tutti i romani) però tanti Italiani dicono Roma col la "o" aperta, quindi sbagliando (per i romani).

Io invece sbaglio sempre Como, visto che la prima "O" mi viene naturalmente aperta! Ora però mi dovrò impegnare.


----------



## bubu7

aljeks said:


> grazie a tutti per la risposta...
> finalmente è stato svelato l'arcano...
> in ufficio ho trionfato...


Mi dispiace deluderti, ale, ma il più moderno dizionario di pronuncia italiana, il DiPI del Canepari, dà come pronuncia neutra (standard) /'mondza/. La pronuncia /'montsa/ è quella tradizionale, la più consigliata in passato.

In generale la pronuncia standard dei toponimi viene considerata quella che presenta la maggiore frequenza sul territorio nazionale (più precisamente nelle regioni standardizzanti dell'Italia centrale). Criteri diversi, legati alle pronunce locali, comporterebbero notevoli difficoltà legate alla presenza di fonemi dialettali nelle pronunce locali, anche in quelle varianti italianizzate del dialetto.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Vuoi dire che dovrei adeguarmi alla maggioranza del Paese e pronunciare _G*è*nova_?


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Vuoi dire che dovrei adeguarmi alla maggioranza del Paese e pronunciare _G*è*nova_?


Proprio così, quella è l'unica pronuncia italiana della parola (secondo il DiPI).
Se ti trovi a Genova, ma anche in un'ampia zona dell'Italia settentrionale, potrai permetterti di pronunciare _Génova_ e passare inosservato, ma si tratterà sempre di pronuncia regionale e non standard.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Allora io dico _Zena _e sono affaracci vostri!


----------



## Sicanius

Che bello... io non ho di questi problemi... per me tutte le_ e _e le_ o_ sono aperte... 
anche se ho vissuto per alcuni anni in toscana e quindi ogni tanto cerco di aggiustare la mia pronuncia...

Comunque penso che una pronuncia standard sia necessaria, e in genere per le vocali aperte o chiuse bisognerebbe seguire la pronuncia dell'Italian centrale... Quindi Roma (con la chiusa), Como (con la o aperta), Genova (con la e aperta). 
Per quanto riguarda Monza... Non so da dove viene fuori la definizione di neutro/standard adottata da Canepari... Come si pronuncia nell'Italia centrale? è Montsa o mi sbaglio?

Una volta stabilità una pronuncia standard, ognuno dovrebbe (sentirsi libero di) pronunciare i nomi di città e qualsiasi altra cosa secondo la propria varietà regionale o locale...


----------



## bubu7

Sicanius said:


> Per quanto riguarda Monza... Non so da dove viene fuori la definizione di neutro/standard adottata da Canepari... Come si pronuncia nell'Italia centrale? è Montsa o mi sbaglio?


La definizione dello standard è accennata nella seconda parte di #16, ma non è così semplice.
Per Monza, nelle regioni standardizzanti (Toscana, Umbria, Marche, Lazio e Roma [quest'ultima è considerata regione]) esiste la seguente variabilità: T ts/dz, UML dz, R dz/ts (in caso di pronunce variabili, separate dalla barra obliqua, la pronuncia che precede la barra è più frequente di quella che la segue).


----------



## Sicanius

Grazie bubu7, 

se non ti dispiace, vorrei chiederti un'altra cosa: allora perché Canepari, nonostante la variazione, "ha deciso" che la pronuncia standard o neutra è dz?


----------



## bubu7

Ti faccio notare che la pronuncia più frequente nella maggior parte delle regioni standardizzanti (esclusa la Toscana) è dz.
Comunque, come dicevo, la definizione dello standard non è così semplice e automatica, anche se la frequenza delle realizzazioni nelle regioni standardizzanti è il fattore principale.


----------



## federicoft

Perdonate l'ignoranza, ma che sono le regioni standardizzanti?


----------



## bubu7

Sono le regioni le cui frequenze di pronuncia sono di prima importanza nella definizione dello standard.
Quali siano queste regioni è descritto nel precedente intervento #21.


----------



## Sicanius

federicoft said:


> Perdonate l'ignoranza, ma che sono le regioni standardizzanti?



Sono le regioni la cui pronuncia viene presa come riferimento per l'italiano standard. 
Le regioni del centro Italia vengono considerate "standardizzanti" per la corretta distinazione tra vocali aperte o chiuse, e anche per qualche altra pronuncia (ts vs dz, forse anche s vs z), però non credo (opinione mia) che le stesse regioni possa essere considerate standardizzanti per tutti i suoni dell'italiano... Sappiamo tutti che anche la pronuncia toscana (almeno quella comune) ha delle particolartà che non sono affatto standard (e lo stesso vale per le altre regioni del centro)....


----------



## federicoft

Sicanius said:


> Sappiamo tutti che anche la pronuncia toscana (almeno quella comune) ha delle particolartà che non sono affatto standard (e lo stesso vale per le altre regioni del centro)....



Sono d'accordo... anche a Roma la pronuncia delle S sorde e sonore mi sembra tutt'altro che standard: _la borza_.
Grazie ad entrambi.


----------



## bubu7

I parlanti dell'Italia centrale, di cultura medio-alta, sono presi come modello di pronuncia per la scelta di tutti i fonemi (s'escludono fenomeni regionali come la gorgia toscana).
Per la distribuzione dei fonemi e per le realizzazioni fonetiche e intonative si fa riferimento ad attori, doppiatori, presentatori e annunciatori di professionalità medio-superiore.


----------



## Jumpy65

Sicanius said:


> Che bello... io non ho di questi problemi... per me tutte le_ e _e le_ o_ sono aperte...
> anche se ho vissuto per alcuni anni in toscana e quindi ogni tanto cerco di aggiustare la mia pronuncia...
> 
> Comunque penso che una pronuncia standard sia necessaria, e in genere per le vocali aperte o chiuse bisognerebbe seguire la pronuncia dell'Italian centrale... Quindi Roma (con la chiusa), Como (con la o aperta), Genova (con la e aperta).
> Per quanto riguarda Monza... Non so da dove viene fuori la definizione di neutro/standard adottata da Canepari... Come si pronuncia nell'Italia centrale? è Montsa o mi sbaglio?
> 
> Una volta stabilità una pronuncia standard, ognuno dovrebbe (sentirsi libero di) pronunciare i nomi di città e qualsiasi altra cosa secondo la propria varietà regionale o locale...


Sarà una pronuncia standard ma credo che la pronuncia corretta sia come viene pronunciato sul posto. Monza va pronunciato con la z sorda come marzo. E Como assolutamente con lo o chiusa


----------



## Olaszinhok

Jumpy65 said:


> Como assolutamente con lo o chiusa


Como con la o chiusa è_ impronunciabile_ per chi parla un italiano standard.   Un po' come Nuoro con la o chiusa e lo iato.


----------



## danieleferrari

Jumpy65 said:


> Sarà una pronuncia standard ma credo che la pronuncia corretta sia come viene pronunciato sul posto. Monza va pronunciato con la z sorda come marzo. E Como assolutamente con lo o chiusa


Io non sarei così categorico.


----------



## ohbice

La mia pronuncia è molto lontana dall'essere standard, anzi anche nel mio caso ignoro totalmente cosa significa pronunciare le vocali in maniera standard. 
Tuttavia uno che venisse a Como a pronunciare Como con la o aperta verrebbe sanzionato, immagino ;-)


----------



## danieleferrari

ohbice said:


> Tuttavia uno che venisse a Como a pronunciare Como con la o aperta verrebbe sanzionato, immagino ;-)


Sono la prima vittima .

Io però non sarei così categorico, davvero, perché ci sono diversi italiani regionali.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Giuro che sulla pronuncia di Monza m'è crollata una certezza.
Sappiate comunque che per una friulana come me è fastidiosissimo sentir pronunciare "Frìuli".


----------



## aefrizzo

Fulvia.ser said:


> Giuro che sulla pronuncia di Monza m'è crollata una certezza.
> Sappiate comunque che per una friulana come me è fastidiosissimo sentir pronunciare "Frìuli".


La regola che mi insegnò un marinaio friulano, anni fà, per me funziona ma sarebbe altrettanto fastidioso enunciarla in un salotto ?
_Le migliori doti delle donne del Fri*u*li: tette e c*u*li._


----------



## Olaszinhok

aefrizzo said:


> Le migliori doti delle donne del Fri*u*li: tette e c*u*li.


Mi hai fatto troppo ridere! Anche se oggi una battuta del genere verrebbe considerata come minimo sessista.


----------



## phiona

Olaszinhok said:


> Mi hai fatto troppo ridere! Anche se oggi una battuta del genere verrebbe considerata come minimo sessista.


Non sessista, sarebbe considerata una molestia a pieno titolo. 
Perché il politicamente corretto non sa cosa sia il senso dell'umorismo.


----------



## Agró

aefrizzo said:


> La regola che mi insegnò un marinaio friulano, anni fà, per me funziona ma sarebbe altrettanto fastidioso enunciarla in un salotto ?
> _Le migliori doti delle donne del Fri*u*li: tette e c*u*li._


Questa non me la dimenticherò mai.
Gìuro (o giùro)
Grazie.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

aefrizzo said:


> La regola che mi insegnò un marinaio friulano, anni fà, per me funziona ma sarebbe altrettanto fastidioso enunciarla in un salotto ?
> _Le migliori doti delle donne del Fri*u*li: tette e c*u*li._


Esatto!
Deriva da un famoso detto friulano e io non mi sentirei affatto offesa a sentirlo. 
Tra l'altro ha anche una origine "storica": il Friuli ha un passato di grande povertà, ed era frequente che le donne friulane andassero a servizio, come molte altre, nelle case di ricchi milanesi o romani; pare che fossero molto ricercate come balie, da cui parte del detto.


phiona said:


> Perché il politicamente corretto non sa cosa sia il senso dell'umorismo.


PS: odio il "politicamente corretto".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Fulvia.ser said:


> PS: odio il "politicamente corretto".


Chi appartiene a categorie che sono sempre state vessate, forse lo odia meno, certo le esagerazioni degli ultimi anni sembrano in effetti andare oltre i buoni propositi iniziali, lo riconosco.


----------



## bearded

Non vogliatemene per il mio atteggiamento ''tradizionalista'', ma per me l'italiano standard esiste - per ragioni storiche e non solo. Si tratta del fiorentino (sfrondato naturalmente dei regionalismi, tipo la gorgia o la c intervocalica pronunciata come sc, tipo ''un bascio''...) dal quale è nata la nostra bella lingua.

  Tutti i manuali di dizione, cui fanno riferimento gli attori di teatro, gli annunciatori (non i giornalisti) della radio ecc. hanno il fiorentino come guida per la pronuncia - specie per quanto riguarda l'apertura/chiusura delle vocali e ed o.

L'idea che i nomi di luogo facciano eccezione, nel senso che gli abitanti di un luogo stabiliscano loro la pronuncia giusta, per me è assurda. Padronissimi gli abitanti di Como di tenersi la loro pronuncia regionale e di dire Cómo, ma per chi parla l'italiano standard questa pronuncia suona ed è sbagliata (come lo sarebbero ''un tómo, un duómo''..). I toponimi fanno parte della lingua e vanno pronunciati secondo lo standard, in base al quale si dice Gènova e Bológna (anche se mezza Italia dice Bològna..).


Sono sicuro che perfino i comaschi disapproverebbero la pronuncia del fiume Tronto come Trònto (o Tròndo)  - che si sente _in loco_..


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Concordo bearded, ci tengo solo a sottolineare che Friùli è corretto, non Frìuli, ed in questo caso siamo fortunati, è anche come i locali lo pronunciano 
Ci sarebbe anche un detto molto colorito su come va pronunciato Cormòns, che è un Comune della zona, ma ve lo risparmio (anche perchè suona meglio in friulano).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Fulvia.ser said:


> Frìuli,


Mi è capitato di udirlo sporadicamente in televisione, ma chi pronuncia Frìuli? Non si può sentire, è anche difficile da dire.


----------



## bearded

Oh sì, c'è chi pronuncia Frìuli e Nuòro... Perdonali, xx, perché non sanno quello che fanno.


----------



## danieleferrari

Io comunque non metterei tutti i livelli linguistici sul solito piano, sinceramente, perché alcuni mi sembrano più facilmente influenzabili da sostrato, adstrato e superstrato che altri.

Per me, Firenze ha la prima e chiusa, non aperta (perdonami @Olaszinhok ).


bearded said:


> Tutti i manuali di dizione, cui fanno riferimento gli attori di teatro, gli annunciatori (non i giornalisti) della radio ecc. hanno il fiorentino come guida per la pronuncia - specie per quanto riguarda l'apertura/chiusura delle vocali e ed o.


Molte radio e televisioni, però, hanno sede al nord, e secondo me la norma irradiatrice è quella settentrionale, ora come ora.


----------



## Olaszinhok

danieleferrari said:


> Per me, Firenze ha la prima e chiusa, non aperta (perdonami @Olaszinhok ).


Di che parola?


----------



## danieleferrari

Fir*e*nze.


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> secondo me la norma irradiatrice è quella settentrionale, ora come ora.


Oh, a me finora sembrava essere il (fastidioso al mio orecchio) romanesco l' ''irradiatore''..  Però vacci piano, caro, a parlare di ''norma'': nessun romano o napoletano (e sono tanti!) sarebbe d'accordo sulla tua posizione ''relativistica''.


----------



## Olaszinhok

danieleferrari said:


> Fir*e*nze.


Come lo pronunci tu? Sei in buona compagnia al Nord, tranquillo.  
Come dico sempre io, e non solo, in alcune località del Nord si parla un italiano "di prestigio" , che poco ha a che fare con lo standard. Per fortuna, non mi lascio influenzare facilmente.


----------



## danieleferrari

bearded said:


> Oh, a me finora sembrava essere il (fastidioso al mio orecchio) romanesco l' ''irradiatore''..  Però vacci piano, caro, a parlare di ''norma'': nessun romano o napoletano (e sono tanti!) sarebbe d'accordo sulla tua posizione ''relativistica''.


Chiedo venia . Hai perfettamente ragione, sì, però l'influenza dell'italiano settentrionale (Milano) mi sembra innegabile (il che non giustifica parlare di 'norma', quello d'accordo). Molti studi televisivi hanno sede lì.



Olaszinhok said:


> Come lo pronunci tu?


Io con la prima e chiusa, caro @Olaszinhok.


----------



## Olaszinhok

danieleferrari said:


> dell'italiano settentrionale (Milano


Certe vocali di Milano tipo _sigarètta_ vengono percepite come dialettali un po' dovunque, questo è altrettanto innegabile.
Aggiungo che una certa influenza irradiatrice di Milano può esserci, soprattutto in alcune espressioni gergali e lessicali (vedi _piuttosto che, settimana scorsa_ senz'articolo, ecc.). Da qui a far sì che un fiorentino, un napoletano o un romano scimmiottino le vocali del milanese o la totale assenza di raddoppiamento fonosintattico ce ne corre, a parer mio.


----------



## danieleferrari

Credo sia doveroso da parte mia chiarire quanto affermato.

Lungi da me screditare un italitano regionale (o comunque un dialetto).
Lo stesso per quanto concerne i capolavori dei grandi maestri toscani della lingua italiana, quali Dante, Petrarca e Boccaccio (le 'Tre Corone'), che rivestono da secoli un ruolo fondamentale a livello nazionale e internazionale (insieme ad altri illustri autori, logicamente). Volevo semplicemente affermare che, almeno a data odierna e secondo la mia opinione, la varietà settentrionale (maggiormente milanese) riveste un certo ruolo (il che non implica l'assenza di altri centri irradiatori, ci mancherebbe).

Nessuno deve scimmiottare nessuno, perché ogni varietà è semplicemente meravigliosa e deve essere preservata.

Chiedo scusa a tutti.


----------



## Olaszinhok

danieleferrari said:


> scimmiottare


Forse _scimmiottare_ è una scelta lessicale troppo audace o impropria, ma volevo rendere l'idea.


----------



## A User

bearded said:


> I toponimi fanno parte della lingua e vanno pronunciati secondo lo standard, in base al quale si dice Gènova e Bológna (anche se mezza Italia dice Bològna..).


Io pronuncio Bologna come fa mezzo mondo, all'americana.


----------



## Jumpy65

Olaszinhok said:


> Como con la o chiusa è_ impronunciabile_ per chi parla un italiano standard.  Un po' come Nuoro con la o chiusa e lo iato.


Nuoro si pronuncia con l'accento sulla u quindi la o  non può essere aperta. Su Como so che è una partita persa.


----------



## Jumpy65

bearded said:


> Non vogliatemene per il mio atteggiamento ''tradizionalista'', ma per me l'italiano standard esiste - per ragioni storiche e non solo. Si tratta del fiorentino (sfrondato naturalmente dei regionalismi, tipo la gorgia o la c intervocalica pronunciata come sc, tipo ''un bascio''...) dal quale è nata la nostra bella lingua.
> 
> Tutti i manuali di dizione, cui fanno riferimento gli attori di teatro, gli annunciatori (non i giornalisti) della radio ecc. hanno il fiorentino come guida per la pronuncia - specie per quanto riguarda l'apertura/chiusura delle vocali e ed o.
> 
> L'idea che i nomi di luogo facciano eccezione, nel senso che gli abitanti di un luogo stabiliscano loro la pronuncia giusta, per me è assurda. Padronissimi gli abitanti di Como di tenersi la loro pronuncia regionale e di dire Cómo, ma per chi parla l'italiano standard questa pronuncia suona ed è sbagliata (come lo sarebbero ''un tómo, un duómo''..). I toponimi fanno parte della lingua e vanno pronunciati secondo lo standard, in base al quale si dice Gènova e Bológna (anche se mezza Italia dice Bològna..).
> 
> 
> Sono sicuro che perfino i comaschi disapproverebbero la pronuncia del fiume Tronto come Trònto (o Tròndo)  - che si sente _in loco_..


I miei interventi sono un po goliardici ma se qualcuno viene dalle mie parti e pronuncia Magenta con la e aperta e Corbetta con la e chiusa o peggio Castàno invece di Càstano gli tolgono il saluto.


----------

